# Socionics: Describing the Poor Relations



## paradox_conqueror (Jun 19, 2021)

Supervision:

Classically, the supervisee is supposed to feel inferior to the supervisor and the supervisor constantly feels the need to correct the supervisee, but this is not correct.

In reality, the supervisor's strongest function is the supervisee's weakest. Therefore the supervisor manhandles the supervisee in any almost any type of conflict. From the supervisor's side, they feel their actions are like a "knife through butter."

On the other hand, because the supervisee's weakest function is the supervisor's strongest, this makes the relation for them something like conflict. However, there is one key difference: _the supervisor still has good usage of the supervisee's strongest function_. Therefore, instead of the supervisee seeing the supervisor as the devil incarnate (as is often described) the supervisee see's the supervisor as similar to conflictor - _but with a silver lining or good side that they admire. _This is clearly different from the way the relation is described.

Therefore, this is a brutal relation, but not complete hell because of the function the two types share...

Conflictor:

Worse than supervision. This is just hell on earth, gets worse and worse, and doesn't need describing.

Super-Ego:

Exactly the same as conflictor, except the weak functions are inverted. Therefore, your super-ego is a lot like your conflictor, except the points of conflict are at a lower intensity, and the person is therefore somewhat (maybe slightly) more tolerable.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Any thoughts on duality? I think judging dom duals aren’t a particularly good match and neither are perceiving dom semi-duals.


----------

